# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Strafen für Overstay jetzt offiziell

## wein4tler

*Die Strafen für Overstay in Thailand sind jetzt offiziell bekannt gegeben worden*

Die Information wurde am 22. Juli Online verbreitet und ist eine weitere Bestätigung für das Vorgehen gegen illegale Ausländer in Thailand.

Der offiziell veröffentlichte Strafkatalog für Overstay



pch, Bangkok. Auf der Webseite der „Bangkok Immigration“ weißt eine *Mitteilung neu* auf die neuen gültigen Regeln in Bezug auf Verstöße für die Überschreitung der Aufenthaltsdauer hin. 

Generalleutnant Thatchai Pitaneelaboot, der Kommandant des „Immigration Bureau“ der Region 6 sagte: „Es ist Zeit, das Problem Overstay zu regeln. Wenn Sie in einem Land leben, müssen sie die Regeln des Gastlandes respektieren“. Er erklärte auch, dass Personen, die ihre Aufenthaltsdauer überzogen haben und bei Kontrollen im Land erwischt werden, kein Recht auf Berufung gewährt wird. 

Neu ab dem 29. August 2014 wird es für Ausländer, die in Thailand mit einem „Visa on arrival“ eingereist sind, ermöglicht, die gewährten 30 Tage Aufenthalt in Thailand um weitere 30 Tage zu verlängern. Bisher war das lediglich für sieben Tage möglich. Das bedeutet, dass Ausländer mit dem oben genannten Visa insgesamt 60 Tage in Thailand verbleiben können. Die Gebühr wird für die Verlängerung gleich bleiben mit 1.900 Baht. 
Diese neuen Regeln werden nun bei allen Einreiseschaltern sowie bei allen Büros der Einwanderungsbehörden landesweit umgesetzt.

Thailand-Tip, 23.07.2014

----------


## pit

Genau das habe ich bereits am 16. des Monats auf der Immi als zur Kenntnisnahme unterschreiben müssen!

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

http://der-farang.com/de/pages/bei-o...reise-moeglich  ::

----------


## schiene

Ab dem 20.03.2016 gelten für ausländische Besucher neue Vorschriften bei der Einwanderungsbehörde in Thailand.
http://www.immigration.go.th/
Dazu ein kleines Video:

----------

